# Marbled crayfish?



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.marbledcrayfish.com/index

SOunds like some science experiment?

anyone have/heard of these things?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Never seen those before but i want some O_O


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like crap to me but thats just me. I couldnt find anything on it. But Cid if you want a cray let me know. I love mine even over my fish hmmmm dont get one you will be hooked .  Ok its not crap I talked to my friend in fisheries this cray is banned. It is a-sexual and will eat anything included ant other cray and minnows which make up most of are native fish diet.Please let me know if you see anyone selling them and I will pass it on. Also they carry many germs . Thanks Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i want crays again!  And more fiddler or soap dish crabs 

Just need more room.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, this is really neat from a scientific point of view...cloning crayfish! Genetically identical. Now if only I can figure out how to use them in our lab...

There's a small body of research out there on them, but some of it looks pretty interesting.

And yes, apparently they are a pest pretty much everywhere they are sold. Illegal in the UK too.


----------



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was going to use them as feeder.


I can see what a disaster it would be, easily breeding. Doesn't a type of pray mantis clone itself also?

i guess they should also be easily killed since there must be very little genetic diversity.


----------

